# Gurbani Venerable, Sikh Vulnerable



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 19, 2006)

*Gurbani venerable but Sikh vulnerable


*​ Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga​ (Translated from Punjabi by Akashdeep Singh Aulakh)

​      Once a meeting of Sikh leaders for the upliftment of the Sikh sect (_panth)_ was turning into a pandemonium – one person’s suggestion was to open hospitals, one others suggestion was to open schools, some others suggestion was to perform religious processions _(Nagar Keertans)_ in cities and one person raised religious slogan_(jaikara)_and suggested to initiate movement against the government. One leader suggested that we cannot survive without *Khalistaan*. One suggestion was that for the prosperity of the Sikh sect (_panth)_ we should organize non-stop recitation of scriptures (_akhand paths)_ in all the _gurudwara’s_. In their efforts for the upliftment of the Sikh panth, all the Sikh religious leaders _(jathedars)_were sweating and were breathing heavy. Managing his big belly with difficulty, one district level leader (_jathedar_ stood up in sad mood on the condition of Sikh panth, he spoke in the style of passing-down Gods order (_elahi farmaan_) – “My brothers! I was getting disgusted listening to these undetermined thoughts from some time. You people cannot save the ship of Sikh sect (_panth) _from drowning. For the solution of this problem I have the experience from life, love of Gurus and feelings for the sect (_panth). _ I have already heard numerous plans from you people, now listen to what I say and take that into effect – without wasting a minute raise all the _nishan sahabs _(high pole in Sikh temple which has the Sikh religious symbol on the top) in all the gurudwara’s by 10 feet each. When _nishaan sahab_ will rise, so will be the Khalsa sect (_panth)_”, the leader _(jathedar)_ was standing wearing a victorious pride. 

  Everywhere people are raising this hue and cry – “Save the sect (_panth)_, stop Sikhs from trimming their hair, save them from drugs, get rid of *Brahminical *rituals ......” None of the committees (SGPC or DGPC) is willing to properly understand their responsibility and come up with a long term plan. Some leaders of such committees throw a ready made answer at you in an excellent style, -“The holy _Gurbani_ has been brought from *sachkhand* by *Baba Nanak *ji. It has the thoughts of the universe, who can understand these? Who does have the capability to extract the meanings from these? Gurbani is just for singing and enjoying”. Can I ask these people why did *Guru Nanak Dev* ji wrote _Gurbani _on the Earth? If it is something from the _Sachkhand_ then he would have kept it there and would not have brought it here on the earth. _Gurbani_ has been written in those dialects which were common among the masses on the earth. This _Gurbani_ has the mentions of earthly things like temples, mosques, rivers _(ganga jyoo Godavari jayiye, kumbhi jayoo kedaar nahayiye. Gomati saras gayoo daan keeje p973”), _animals, birds, seasons, rain and even food grains. One finds sufficient mentions of yogis, Jains, Budhists, Hindus, Muslims; and their deities. Air, water, soil, ocean, moon, sun (which are visible from the earth), stars etc. are referred to numerous times. If this _bani _(words from Gurus) is not for human beings, then what would have been the need for writing it? If no one can understand _Gurbani_ then how one will decide what is guru’s will (_Gurmat)_ and what is _manmat_. The people who are spreading this kind of propaganda are drowning the wonderful *Khalsa* sect _(panth)_ into the sour ocean of* Brahminism*. Some priests, who are incapable of understanding the central meanings of _Gurbani_ themselves being illiterate, hide their ignorance by saying, “Gentlemen, who can understand _Gurbani_? Only the Guru knows words of the Guru, how can we match him?” 

  This is just one point of view, the other point of view is that all our missionaries, the people who speak in the religious forums and gatherings, Sikh leaders, poets, _“raagis”_, _“dhadis”_ etc. can be heard saying these few words often, “These are gods own words, this _bani_ is celestial, it is the celestial words that have come out from the mouth/heart of Guru Sahib. The everlasting *Guru Granth Sahib* ji, is the spiritual light of the 10 Gurus, it’s the “Word Guru”, the owner of the 4 *Takhats*. The order of God that has emanated from it.....................” Dear readers, you must have heard this kind of propaganda various times on the Sikh religious stages. People are adding as much adjectives as possible to the name to *Guru Granth Sahib.* Now just hold on for a second and think with deep compassion – are the teachings of Guru Granth Shahib being truly accepted and absorbed by us tantamount to the praise that is being done by using such long list of adjectives? According to Sikh faith the whole Guru Granth Sahib itself is order of the Gurus, then why the_ *hukamnama*_ (order) of one word. Well, if just one word is *hukamnama* (order) then can this order be defied? Kids who do not obey their parents will they receive any love in their homes? Try to defy the orders given by the courts of law and see what happens, you will be behind the bars in no time. Orders are given by elders and in those orders the benefits of the younger are hidden. The members of the house who do not obey the orders of the elders and do their free will, they are will certainly face disaster and it will be difficult to save them from it. 

  In Sikh events the Sikh leaders have been pretending excellently from some time. Pretension is a false thing containing no truth. One might be able to pretend and succeed in this material world, but pretension even for the True Guru? Can we call this obeying the Gurus? When that Supreme power issues an order, no strength in this world can stop it. The oceans can create tsunamis and destroy the land. When calamities like earthquakes, floods, storms etc. cause havoc, nobody can stop them. When the weather is pleasant and productive prosperity can be seen all around. We gave a lot of big adjectives to the *Guru Granth Sahib *but its order is scarcely followed in reality these days. Putting aside these pretentious stage lectures and false acts please dive into the truth and see – are the present Sikh lives following the orders of Guru Granth Sahib’s *hukamnama* (order)? When the people who like to be called Sikhs are not ready to live their lives according to the orders of *Guru Granth Sahib*, then what can one expect other than disaster and disgrace? There are approximately 2 lakh _gurudwaras_ in this world. In all these _gurudwaras_ the_ *hukamnamas*_ are read every day many times from the true _Gurbani_; it is written on the board so that everybody can read it. I am writing with deep sadness that these *hukamnamas* are read just like rituals, there is no effort to actually understand them, there is no arrangement made to explain the meanings of these *hukamnamas* to the public. The  who spend their whole life singing the hymns from Gurbani and have by-hearted it, they themselves do not understand the meaning of the hymns that they are singing- what is the message that the true guru is giving. The _pathis_ (professional scripture readers) grow old reciting the hymns all their life like a machine-what they are reading? what is the message of the pure _bani_? – they do not know. People like those with _baaje_ and _chimtey_, those wearing long _kurtas_, those who like to be called _“Shriman1008, Sant, Brahm Giani”_ are remaining away from the “true order” (_Gurbani_) and are going by leaps and bounds to tell innocent people their own imaginative useless stories. The innocent public is accepting this imaginative junk in the vessels of their brains with immense faith. In turn people are gifting these imposters with huge gifts in the form of money and other things. People are even putting their heads to the feet of these imposters and are praying them like god, these imposters are the people who are breaking the people away from _Gurbani_ and are just interested to join them to their camps _(deras)_. 

  In the presence of the main head of the *Akal Takhat*, one such imposter saintonce kept misusing _Gurbani_ and insulting Guru Granth Sahib in the face of the people. The head of the _Akal Takhat_ and audience were helplessly listening to the shouts of this imposter saint with their eyes down just like if they were listening to the orders of God. Before coming to the stage, this imposter saint was told by the Sikhs, “Reverend! Please talk only from _Gurbani_ on the stage and not any other imaginative stories” The saint frowned, got angry, eyes gone red, filled with anger from inside he replied faking, “That’s right!” and shook his head with consent. Right after that what the saint spoke loudly from the stage, and every body was listening including _jathedar_ (head of Akal Takhat) *Joginder Singh Vedanti*, was like this, “I have been told to speak “_pakki bani_” (words that have reference in _Gurbani_ ) only and I asked not to speak “_kachchi bani_” ( words that do not have references). That means whatever is written in the Guru Granth Sahib is only right, other is baseless. You will faint listening to my words, now listen – There is no mention of the 4 _sahibjades_ (*Guru Gobind Singh* ji’s 4 sons) in Guru Granth Sahib, so your 4 _sahibjades_ are fake! Chant waheguru! There is no mention of _Panj Pyare_ (5 beloved ones) in Guru Granth, your _Panj Pyare_ (5 beloved ones) are fake! Chant Waheguru! The name of 4 gurus is not present in Guru Granth Sahib, means that your 4 gurus are fake! Chant Waheguru! There is no mention of martyrs and saints and “_Khande ki pahul_” means all these are also fake! Chant Waheguru!........... For about an hour this so called saint kept slandering _gurbani_ and nobody dared to stop him. Even the head of the _Takhat_ (which was established by our 6th Guru) kept listening to these words of that saint like he was listening to some _“Amrit Vachan”_ (pure and true words). The audience kept chanting _waheguru_. The management kept their eyes down and kept staring the box where the public was putting their dollars faithfully in the form of donations. Just a few _sewaks_ were unhappy but helpless. The saint spoke his world and leisurely walked to the home of one of his followers. 

  There were times when Sikhs gave away their lives living life according to the instructions in _Gurbani_, obeying the words of the Gurus and protecting the truths of _Gurbani_. There were times when even the enemies of Sikhs spoke about the valor and character of the Sikhs with respect. There were times when the brave Sikhs used to give away their own happiness and leisure for the benefit of others. There was also time when “pooja de dhan” (guru nmit mayeya de padarath) were considered to be equivalent to poison. Today we Sikhs (except a few) have fallen down to such level of characterless- ness that one feels deeply ashamed talking about it. 

    Our true gurus order is:-
ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ ਤਿਨਾ ਕਾ ਜੀਵਿਆ ਜਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਵੇਚਹਿ ਨਾਉ ॥
_Dharig tinaa kaa jeevi-aa je likh likh vaycheh naa-o._ 

ਖੇਤੀ ਜਿਨ ਕੀ ਉਜੜੈ ਖਲਵਾੜੇ ਕਿਆ ਥਾਉ ॥
_khaytee jin kee ujrhai khalvaarhay ki-aa thaa-o._ 


  Which in English means:-
*"Shameful/wasted are the lives of those who read and write the Lord's Name to sell it.
Their crop is devastated - what harvest will they have?*"

  Please do not consider that the issue here is limited to charm-bands, mantras and the recitation of scriptures done by getting a paid professional. But lust, giving away the ethics of faith in ones own selfishness, giving away honesty and conscience, keeping your own interests on top when dealing with religious, social and political matters, making the _gurudwaras_ and other such places as a means to exercise your own rule, not following the _Gurbani_ but using it for amassing wealth are also included. The above written lines are for all these people. One *Urdu *poet has very well mentioned about this as: -

*Khudayeya hawas ke bande wafa ko bech dete hai |*
*Khuda ke ghar ki kya kahiye yeh khuda ko bech dete hai |*

  Meaning in English: -

  The greedy people sell the quality of faithfulness away.
  What to talk about the places of worship, they even sell God away. 

  Today common Sikh has become minor issue; even the leaders of the _panth_ can be seen selling themselves for pennies. The Sikh faith seems to have vanished from the houses and hearts of the _jathedars_ (leaders of the _Takhats_). The fake saints are engulfing the innocent people in superstitions and myths and are plundering them with both hands. These so called _“Brahmcharis_” and _“tyagis”_ have built luxurious houses; have accumulated properties worth millions and billions. The common Sikh is still looking ignorant of the teachings of _Gurbani_. The common public is wasting away their hard earned money on these fake saints and political leaders. People are thinking that gifting money in such way the problems of their life will go away. 

  Are these issues not enough to drown the ship of our faith? I hope we act as sailors and assist in moving this ship forward instead of watching it drowning.

*Reference*: -

GURBANI MHAAN SIKH NADAAN

   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Barbaad-e-gulistaan karne ko, ek hi ulloo kafi thaa
Har shaakh pe ulloo baitha hai, Anjaam-e-gulistaan kya hoga?"*


Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## Vikramjeet (Nov 19, 2006)

This seems to be another good one.

will read in detail now 
Thanks again 

ssa
Vikramjeet


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 23, 2006)

Vikramjeet said:


> This seems to be another good one.
> 
> will read in detail now
> Thanks again
> ...



Khalsa ji,

Thanks for good words, I look forward to your comments. I just translated the article. Thanks to the original writer.

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## jaskaransingh82 (Nov 25, 2006)

thanx  Akashdeep bhaji  for  beign medium of  such great thinking....I believe  criticism of  some practices & some selfishness in our  religion is  need of an hour.,what  we all  are doing here is  no mere  discussion.It is thinking ,independent thinking.One grear soul has written"The thing which cannot bear  free thought ,Let  it  be CRACk"  .These rationalism is  just like our  independence from the  poor  belief & our  wrong  ways to  accept GOD.... WE are  too lethargic to pray to GOD in efficeint manner that ,we think lets  go to some saint  &  with his  preyers  he will  ask GOD to fulfill our  wishes. But  here now,we can distinguish  & understand the meaning of Imposter & Saint in its real pragmatic aspect._ believe we are the persons(mass) who make imposters & none else & _Here lies the real Fact how  we make imposters.
                        Thats Why i belive these discussions are no mere discussions &  just like revolt ,with our belief & within ourselves.

"With changing Time the reason & way of revolution also changes"

Sat Shri AKal


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 29, 2006)

jaskaransingh82 said:


> ....I believe criticism of some practices & some selfishness in our religion is need of an hour.,what we all are doing here is no mere discussion.It is thinking ,independent thinking.One grear soul has written"The thing which cannot bear free thought ,Let it be CRACk" .These rationalism is just like our independence from the poor belief & our wrong ways to accept GOD.... WE are too lethargic to pray to GOD in efficeint manner that ,we think lets go to some saint & with his preyers he will ask GOD to fulfill our wishes. But here now,we can distinguish & understand the meaning of Imposter & Saint in its real pragmatic aspect._ believe we are the persons(mass) who make imposters & none else & _Here lies the real Fact how we make imposters.
> Thats Why i belive these discussions are no mere discussions & just like revolt ,with our belief & within ourselves.
> 
> "With changing Time the reason & way of revolution also changes"
> ...


 
Great thought my friend, 

...and let me add that the great weapons of modern world revolution are communication, logical reasoning and knowledge. Gurbani is replete with logical reasoning and knowledge, lets gain it and lets fight the ignorance with these weapons. 

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## adeep646 (Dec 14, 2006)

Guru GObind SINGH  ji Said RAJ KAREGA KHALSA. : 
our body is made from the 5 TATS; air  water fire gagan akash. these elements are pure because god made them "Panch tat Suno Parkasa"
IN THE GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI our MANN is called MANN RAJA and this body is called DESH(country), KHETH(farm), KiLLA, GHARR, PIND (village), KAiya; these names are used to describe this body our MANN is in. by doing simran and purifying the MANN, with WAHEGURUS GRACE can MANN become Khals. when it becomes KHALS; then we will rule over this body. GURU GOBIND SINGH ji along with the other GURUS were given SATGUR DI KITAB so if they wanted to rule over this land they would have but that is not there message.
for information on how to become KHALSA goto 
PRAB MILNE KA CHAO link below here 
PRABHMILNEKACHAO.COM

if you have any questions email me at adeep646@yahoo.com


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for input Adeep ji,

-Akashdeep


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 17, 2006)

a very good one..thanks veer Ji akashdeep singh ji.
Keep them coming...SPN is the best palce to learn (and UN learn and RE-Learn ) and discuss sikhi..

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Dec 19, 2006)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> a very good one..thanks veer Ji akashdeep singh ji.
> Keep them coming...SPN is the best palce to learn (and UN learn and RE-Learn ) and discuss sikhi..
> 
> Gyani jarnail Singh



Thanks for kind words Gyani Jarnail Singh ji.


----------



## sikh78910 (Dec 20, 2006)

> GURBANI MHAAN SIKH NADAAN



Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. I would love to meet this so called saint n tell him what i think of him. he thinks guru gobind singh jis children did not exist, that because hed convert to islam before hed give his life for sikhi, the lowly coward.



> There were times when Sikhs gave away their lives living life according to the instructions in _Gurbani_, obeying the words of the Gurus and protecting the truths of _Gurbani_. There were times when even the enemies of Sikhs spoke about the valor and character of the Sikhs with respect. There were times when the brave Sikhs used to give away their own happiness and leisure for the benefit of others. There was also time when “pooja de dhan” (guru nmit mayeya de padarath) were considered to be equivalent to poison. Today we Sikhs (except a few) have fallen down to such level of characterless- ness that one feels deeply ashamed talking about it.



These are sad times my friend, very sad times........but lets pray for humanity eh, kaljugs taken over and there are no gurus in the flesh, seems like people are having a hard time acccepting GGSJ as our guru as they dont seem to be following its teachings as sikhs did in the time of our other gurus. lets hope people wake up and realise that they are one and the same and that everything needed to save humanity lies in our GGSJ including the holy jot and spirits of the other ten gurus. as Guru Gobind Singh Ji once said, "Wherever there is khalsa, I will be there."

God bless mankind

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Dec 21, 2006)

sikh78910 said:


> Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. I would love to meet this so called saint n tell him what i think of him. he thinks guru gobind singh jis children did not exist, that because hed convert to islam before hed give his life for sikhi, the lowly coward.



Khalsa Ji,

Yours truly did not understand this comment from you. Can you please elaborate?

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## International Akaali (Jul 2, 2007)

the person quoted in the article describing sahibzadai,,, etc as kachai is 

Mann singh pohewai wala


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Jul 5, 2007)

International Akaali said:


> the person quoted in the article describing sahibzadai,,, etc as kachai is
> 
> Mann singh pohewai wala




Veerji, 

Thanks for adding information to the article. 

Chardi Kala, 
-Akashdeep Singh


----------

